# Wireless adapter question



## Buhner (Mar 14, 2006)

I am looking to buy a new wireless adapter to connect my Tivo to my network. My old adapter was a D-Link that finally died after years of service. I have heard that the Tivo wireless G adapter is the best. It is certainly the most expensive. Has anyone had good luck with the cheaper brands or should I just pay the money and get the Tivo brand adapter?

Thanks for your input. 

D


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

If you can track down one of the specific 3rd party adapters, they should be OK.

However, there are some very strong arguments in favour of the TiVo-brand adapter:

- It has extra hardware within it to handle a lot of the wireless processing (translates to faster data transfers)
- With software 8.x it'll support WPA encryption 
- It's sexy to match your TiVo
- Less setup hassle

I haven't experienced any 3rd party adapters to compare, but I'd recommend the TiVo brand one. I think most people will agree.


----------



## Mammatus (Sep 23, 2006)

I second the vote for the TiVo brand adapter. It is just so easy/simple/flawless that it is worth an extra few bucks, in my view.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

we have 3 tivo's

1 wired directly to the wireless g router
2 w/ tivo brand adapters

transfers FLY!! high quality at faster than real time, it's awesome!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

+1 on the TiVo adapter ... I have three (so I guess that should be +3 ).

If you want to look for alternatives, here are the other supported ones:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?cid=56cc9bdc-b292-448e-a6c3-2e55fc03c89f&anchor=undefined


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

The Tivo ones are great. I wanted to keep my network WPA so I just bought the Buffalo Ethernet Bridge with 4 ports for $50: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833162168&ATT=33-162-168&CMP=OTC-C173T

This thing is great! I can now hook up my Xbox 360, Tivo S3, and PS3 all to the same ethernet bridge, and it works flawlessly. For the same price practically for the Tivo adapter you can invest in something that can enhance your whole network as well as keep it secure (I know an update has come out for the S2 for WPA, and on the way for the S3, but this allows more flexibility in my opinion).

Best wishes either way!


----------



## MomentumGuy (Dec 15, 2006)

The wireless bridge sounds like a good solution. 

1. In addition to handling multiple ethernet devices, when it comes time to upgrade to a newer wireless technology (802.11n or whatever) you only have to replace one device instead of multiple adapters

2. You won't have to wait for TiVo to come out with support for a new wireless adpater. From the looks of the list at the tivo site, a good number of those adapters may be difficult to find.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

You made some good points; I hadn't thought of #1; thanks for posting!


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

More bridge options (Linksys WRT54GL with custom firmware, or old Belkin 7230-4 routers) - see thread linked in my signature (Ultimate Wireless network)


----------



## zrxoa1 (Dec 18, 2006)

MikeMar said:


> we have 3 tivo's
> 
> 1 wired directly to the wireless g router
> 2 w/ tivo brand adapters
> ...


How did you connect your Tivo directly to the router? I tried but was unable.... ended up buying the Tivo adapter... works great, but it sets right next to the wireless router


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

zrxoa1 said:


> How did you connect your Tivo directly to the router? I tried but was unable.... ended up buying the Tivo adapter... works great, but it sets right next to the wireless router


The S2DT and S3 have built in Ethernet ports. For older S2 boxes you use a USB wired Ethernet adapter instead of the WiFi adapter.


----------



## zrxoa1 (Dec 18, 2006)

megazone said:


> The S2DT and S3 have built in Ethernet ports. For older S2 boxes you use a USB wired Ethernet adapter instead of the WiFi adapter.


Oh, well, either way I needed an adapter.... the wifi adapter is much better as it allows for the tivo to be placed virtually anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

zrxoa1 said:


> How did you connect your Tivo directly to the router? I tried but was unable.... ended up buying the Tivo adapter... works great, but it sets right next to the wireless router


I use the Netgear FA120 adapter. Works like a champ.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

lawilson2 said:


> The Tivo ones are great. I wanted to keep my network WPA so I just bought the Buffalo Ethernet Bridge with 4 ports for $50: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833162168&ATT=33-162-168&CMP=OTC-C173T
> 
> This thing is great! I can now hook up my Xbox 360, Tivo S3, and PS3 all to the same ethernet bridge, and it works flawlessly. For the same price practically for the Tivo adapter you can invest in something that can enhance your whole network as well as keep it secure (I know an update has come out for the S2 for WPA, and on the way for the S3, but this allows more flexibility in my opinion).
> 
> Best wishes either way!


Just another comment on the wireless bridge... I have a 20Mbps internet speed at home. Using 54Mbps wireless (laptop, etc), I get about 10Mbps by wireless...not bad, but still half. With this wireless bridge, because it can get up to 125Mbps, essentially a bit higher than my desktop 100Mbps, I get the full 20Mbps (I ran a speed test when I hooked my laptop to it). This is a huge advantage for my video game consoles and Tivo, especially once MRV and other download options are available. Just thought I'd share that; I'm real psyched about this bridge!!


----------

